# funny stories of mal funtions on our DIY projects



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

my DIY pipe system mal functioned today and i flooded my aquarium room.looks like i'm not so handy after all lol


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

oh no... are your fish ok?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

theres a trap to prevent fish from being sucked in.only the tiny ones can get through.luckily the pipe connected to the tank was only 4 inches deep in water


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

funniest DIY story i have ... must be only one right???

building my return plumbing i PVC glued myself to the pipe LOL it took a little to get separated from that mess.. truns out that stuff can stay on you for a few days after you get off the PVC LOL


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

bearwithfish said:


> funniest DIY story i have ... must be only one right???
> 
> building my return plumbing i PVC glued myself to the pipe LOL it took a little to get separated from that mess.. truns out that stuff can stay on you for a few days after you get off the PVC LOL


LOL. We'll have to start calling you Tim "the toolman" Taylor (from Home Improvement). :lol:


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

if you only knew the half of it my friend.. if you only knew the half...


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

wished my gum was that strong.my pipe gave way because the gum din't hold.


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

well on my latest DIY I found to my surprise that I had super glued my middle finger to a piece of PVC. :lol:. It was very funny after the first round of shock went away!!!! I looked at the wife and said " this ain't even funny" then we both started to laugh uncontrollably. What was so surprising is that I made sure to keep that hand away from the portion that was being glued. Guess i didn't do so well. :shock: then we started to go through the jokes of going to the ER and trying to explain why I had a 29" piece of PVC glued to my middle finger!!!!!!!!. Thanks to fingernail polish remover I was able to extract my finger from the PVC but now it has my finger print on it in super glue!!!!!!!

hope y'all have a good laugh!!!!!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

ram50 said:


> well on my latest DIY I found to my surprise that I had super glued my middle finger to a piece of PVC. :lol:. It was very funny after the first round of shock went away!!!! I looked at the wife and said " this ain't even funny" then we both started to laugh uncontrollably. What was so surprising is that I made sure to keep that hand away from the portion that was being glued. Guess i didn't do so well. :shock: then we started to go through the jokes of going to the ER and trying to explain why I had a 29" piece of PVC glued to my middle finger!!!!!!!!. Thanks to fingernail polish remover I was able to extract my finger from the PVC but now it has my finger print on it in super glue!!!!!!!
> 
> hope y'all have a good laugh!!!!!


LOL yeah, that super glue is pretty strong and instant stuff. I used to work for a manufacturing company where we used super glue occasionally and there were a couple times I accidentally glued my fingers together.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

seriously.the last time my aunt glued her finger together they had to do a minor operation to saperate them.


----------

